# How do you know if you've been deactivated?



## UberMrSkunkApe (Oct 4, 2016)

I've been getting blocks every single day in the month of December and on Christmas eve morning I forfeited my block with a 2 hr notice. I have not received a block for the two days since the warehouse opened back up.

Could I be deactivated? How do you know if you're deactivated? I can still log into my account and search for blocks.

Thx


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> I've been getting blocks every single day in the month of December and on Christmas eve morning I forfeited my block with a 2 hr notice. I have not received a block for the two days since the warehouse opened back up.
> 
> Could I be deactivated? How do you know if you're deactivated? I can still log into my account and search for blocks.
> 
> Thx


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You would have gotten an email. Could be your warehouse was closed or they are releasing fewer blocks as traffic slows down.

Edit: Its also my understanding your account could be in the yellow. If you miss or are late to a block there will be times you cant see blocks that others at the same warehouse can. I missed a block once and was only offered evening blocks until I did a couple I assume bringing me back to green. (Red is obviously deactivation)


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

From what I've heard, it wouldn't allow you to sign into the app if you were deactivated. It would tell you that your account was temporarily inaccessible and to check your email.

So yeah. This is just what 'normal' is like. Lol


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe (Oct 4, 2016)

Update: I guess my warehouse was closed for a couple days. I never experienced a problem logging in so i was never deactivated like I thought. Thanks for the replies.


----------

